# Disable Windows Explorer Address Bar - GPO? Some other Trick?



## 3PointJ (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey Folks.

Just got a quick question.

We have a Windows Server 2008 machine, and the permissions are a bit shoddy. They were set up prior to me working here, and it is a massive job to fix. We are getting a new Server shortly and setting it up from scratch. At the moment they work to and extent...

Some users can bypass some folders via the Address Bar. Clicking on it, and selecting folders from the drop down list. 

Now what I am looking for is a way to Remove the Windows Explorer Address Bar. I had a like at the Group Policies, and I couldn't find anything, and I done a Google search, and nothing I found was relevant.

If anyone has any ideas or knows how to, could they please enlighten me.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you tried this? The GP adm files might help.
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...f2-0a3c-42eb-974d-24b2790bf592&displaylang=en


----------



## 3PointJ (Jan 21, 2008)

I will have a look.

This is for Internet Explorer, not Windows Explorer.

anyway, I'll give it a whirl...See what I find.

Thanks for your help...

Any other suggestions?


----------



## 3PointJ (Jan 21, 2008)

Well I had a look through it and didn't really help.

I also have posted on TechNet, but due to the number of responses I have gotten (/sarcasm) it appears I might be chasing the impossible.

Surely there is some way I could get around it?

Is there anyway to change the format of the address bar to what it was like in Server 2003?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi 3PointJ,

This might be the resolution. Let me know.
http://www.petri.co.il/forums/showthread.php?t=5118


----------

